# Help me Father, for I have sinned......



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

And bought a Sage Dual Boiler........first impressions are very favourable. I know I was an arch instrument in ridiculing them when they first came out, but I always promised myself I would have one at one point, when it made sense. I am without a machine at the present, so the time is right. If I hate it, it can go back to Lakeland, if I like it, who knows?

Just set it up in 5 minutes. It was ready to pull a shot in 5 minutes after that. First shot was a little tight. Second shot was only just a little tight on grind. Third shot will be bang on. I intend to use this as it came out of the box. Not interested in bells and whistles, if I had been I would have kept the Vesuvius.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Good for you! I really can't keep up, you change machines more often than I change my duvet cover! I assume the La Marzocco also has a new home.


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi, I'm considering the single-boiler version of this machine to my office. Good to hear your comments.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will have the single boiler variant on Thursday. Will say just how good or bad it is!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it April 1st again already?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

View attachment 10256


13 'Oh...good grief' s

How long since your last confession my son... no wait... weren't you just here?

Say 10 Hail Marys and 4 rosaries!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That would only be a confession if I was guilty of something. Perhaps i am, or should I say probably|i am


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, you cant say your initial ridiculing isn't even well founded with the current crop of failures. Still, it's an interesting machine that gives you some things to play with at a reasonable price.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tell you what. I have made around 10 shots on this, without messing around in the settings, and it is the easiest machine I have ever used. I do not know if that translates into staying with me or not, but if I can echo what other owners have said. If you get the chance to use one, do. The steamer is a delight to use. I do not know how reliable it will be because there are an awful lot of electronics on there. The onboard tamper is naff but the milk jug and tamper leveller are a nice touch.


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

How hard do you need to push on the buttons to get good mouthfeel?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If I understood the question, I would answer it


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Rob666 said:


> <snip>I assume the La Marzocco also has a new home.</snip>


Yes Rob. In my kitchen by way of CC. He bought dfk's GS/3 AV and swapped it with me for my (ex-Eric) GS/3 MP Strada.

However I change my machines comparatively rarely. The GS/3 AV is my sixth machine in thirty five years!

David


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

David, I hope you are enjoying it!

I have no intention of joining the arms race at the same rate as some of the members but I am looking around for a dual boiler. I've loved the Vibiemme but I'm aware of its limitations and would like to move on. Much as I would like a La Marzocco GS/3 MP Strada, a Speedster or a Slayer, they are out of my reach unless I get very lucky. I'm sure I'll be happy with a Profitec 700, an Alex Duetto or similar PID dual boiler. Don't have the skill, knowledge or money to exploit a Vesuvius.









Rob

PS The Pharos' have been two of my better purchase decisions!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I've had some great shots off the SageDB, it really nice and easy to use, milk steaming is a dream (although it takes a little longer than the few machines I've used previously)

Congrats


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> ...milk steaming is a dream (although it takes a little longer than the few machines I've used previously)...


It's hard to make a mess but the steaming speed is my only minor nag with it and after having a go on my friend's LM FB80 on the weekend it was literally like a Ferrari vs a Smart Car.

The milk was done in about 6/7 seconds whereas on the Heston it takes about 30 seconds so I usually start steaming before I start the shot,

its not that much of a biggie though.

I recall Charlie informing me that Rocket steam tips fit the Sage and I'm tempted to pull the trigger to see if it would speed things up especially when it comes to doing multiple drinks.

I guess that if there was any other functionality worth adding it would be able to have separate pre-infusion profiles for the 1 cup and 2 cup buttons - say if you wanted to make a ristretto or if using two kinds of beans.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If it takes 30 seconds to steam the milk, then the shot for a double, takes 30 seconds also. It is a dual boiler......no problem!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

It will be really interesting to get your view on the machine after a few weeks of use. Initial comments sound very favourable.

Using a car analogy, and I know youve had plenty of machines to compare the Sage with. Is this a case of buying a Boxter and pulling up alongside a 911 thinking 'thats the car I really wanted' or is this the 911 ? (in the home machine market)

Your review of the single boiler will be worth a read - will it be the classic beater as an entry level machine


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

working dog said:


> Your review of the single boiler will be worth a read - will it be the classic beater as an entry level machine


Sage might want to have a think about re-pricing the Naked PF to something a bit more reasonable if the Temp Duo Pro is as good as it promises to be!


----------



## AlexB (Mar 20, 2013)

Interesting to see this thread appear all of a sudden, especially from such a vocal opponent of the machines in the past. I've just decided to buy a Sage DB as a replacement for my Andreja Premium - nothing wrong with that machine, I just like the idea of having much more control over temperature/pre-infusion, and the price point's really good. Am I barmy for making the switch?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

AlexB said:


> Interesting to see this thread appear all of a sudden, especially from such a vocal opponent of the machines in the past.


Arrival of the ek to pair it with is imminent


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Bout time you sold that sage aint it Dave


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sold it, I have not paid for it! EK, absolutely no chance jeebsy! The thing about being vocal, is that if you are willing to try something, as I am, then it gives you the chance to carry on being vocal, or backtracking. I was always going to try this machine, it was just a question of timing. I have bought it from Lakeland and if I do not enjoy, can send it back at anytime for a refund so what have I got to lose?

After just a day, I can say it is innovative, a doddle to use, makes a half decent cuppa, has loads of settings if you want to explore, but, I still have serious doubts over how long they will last, not because they are plasticky, but because they are full of electronic wizardry. Only time will tell. I will be having a bit of time with the new entry level machine soon......and will be just as honest with that!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Charlie must be having babies reading this


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why, whats wrong with Charlie?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Why, whats wrong with Charlie?


He's having babies... It says so above


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

AlexB said:


> Am I barmy for making the switch?


No, it's not as shiny but backflushing and descaling is way more convenient than all other shiny boxes as that price point (if it doesn't blow up of course







)...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bean..can I just check with you. I hate reading instruction books and find the Sage one annoying as it seems to miss out steps. I have seen the clean cycle which I presumed was putting a blind filter in and a tablet which is backflushing. Presumably you could run the same thing without the cleaning tablet just to clean out the group?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Bean..can I just check with you. I hate reading instruction books and find the Sage one annoying as it seems to miss out steps. I have seen the clean cycle which I presumed was putting a blind filter in and a tablet which is backflushing. Presumably you could run the same thing without the cleaning tablet just to clean out the group?


I thought that initially, but its just laid out in a compact manner - on page 26 I think.

But yes 'Clean Cycle' is what you want, its pretty unnecessary but there's no harm in doing it I guess make sure to fill with water and empty the drip tray!

(I managed to whip mine out mid-cycle last time as it was brimming!)

After 200 shots a message saying 'Clean Me' comes up when you fire the machine up which is a nice feature.

I'm coming to around 3 months of ownership and a de-scale might be due, been running mine on Clearview, Ashbeck, and had a flirt with a few bottles of Volvic.

However Coffee Chris has had two go kaput when attempting to do it so I'm a bit hesitant...

Would I get another if it happened? - Yes.

If I decided to have my money back I'm not sure what I'd go for in the £1200 price bracket.

Maybe save a bit and go for a used L1 or flog my car and get a Vesuvius or a even a GS/3!

But that's crazy talk and we coffee folk aren't crazy or prone to making such impulse decisions are we now...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Dave, does the lakeland warranty say you can return it at any point, even without fault, just because you changed your mind?

I know we already went over this in another thread to some extent, but there obviously must be a cut off point as to when you can just return it for no real reason...


----------

